#   >      0503125

## vostdnn

!
  .        151 (, ).
    205,31  560  401.10  151. 
   0503125     . 
  ?      .

----------


## BTG

?       ?

----------


## dunpil

*vostdnn*,    125          ()

----------


## vostdnn

> ?       ?


   -   .

----------


## vostdnn

> *vostdnn*,    125          ()


    .

----------


## vostdnn

40110()

 ,   .
     -  .

----------


## vostdnn

.
   ,   .        .

----------


## vostdnn

.
    . ,   . ?

----------


## dunpil

?   205,31  560  401.10  151 -

----------


## vostdnn

> ?   205,31  560  401.10  151 -


  .   .

----------

,      8 1.0.6.2  125?    ,   -  ??!

----------


## vostdnn

> ,      8 1.0.6.2  125?    ,   -  ??!


 1.0.6.2 ?
  .

----------


## Octopus

1.0.6.3,

----------


## Zuzya

...   164 (  6.3)   - "    .     127".  127 ... :Frown:      ... :Frown:

----------


## dunpil

*Zuzya*,   127     = 500

----------


## Zuzya

> *Zuzya*,   127     = 500


......  ... :Redface: ...... :Big Grin:

----------

0503125   151 ,    100 (  )  . (???)

----------

